# Problems with aqueon mini betta bow 2.5!



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

does anyone else have this tank?

i really like this tank. i like the way the tank itself is shaped and such.

but one thing the really really irritates me about this tank is the light. AND the filter. the filter takes up basically half the surface. so the light doesnt get to that half of the tank. 

i'm going to be converting this into a mini planted tank. so i'm gonna be switching the lightbulb to a flourescent one. but has any had a solution to switching the direction of light with this tank so it reaches the other side? or should i just buy a mini in-tank filter and throw away that one?

heres a picture of it so you guys can see how the left side of the tank is darker.


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

I have the same tank. Mine is divided between two Bettas because unfortunately, I didn't know that this wasn't ok when I got them. Although it's been working out so far, the male on the left definitely gets less swim space and light. I'm actually curious to know what type of replacement filter that would work in the same tank, as my mom won't let me get another tank to move one of the fish to! Also curious to hear about how planting the tank goes!


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I have two of these tanks and I just chunked the filter. It was to strong and no matter what I did they just didn't work. If I were you I would just buy a different filter. I hate the light too and I plan on switching them out for a different one.


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4239991&lmdn=Size

^^ is the filter i was contemplating. i also already have a Tetra whisper 3i .. which is incredibly loud, but i can deal with it. 

but with taking that filter out, it leaves more room for a heater and such too!

and i will definately keep you updated!


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

Something like that would probably make my poor Xavier much happier! Let me know what you decide on. I can't have anything loud since the tank is in my room...unless I don't want to sleep ever or unplug the filter every night! I don't have a heater in the tank...with the light on during the day, it never drops below 80 and at night with it off, it's around 75, higher if I have my space heater on.


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@arctic - did u replace the filters? and if so, with what ones?


----------



## jskate94 (Sep 2, 2011)

@Badjer - okay! but i think i will most likely go with the marina one! and yes don't use the whisper 3i if you cant and dont want anything loud. mine wasn't loud when i first got it, only the motor for the air pump was. and now the motor is louder and filter top pops with the air bubbles. 

and i don't have a heater in there atm because of the incadescent bulb. lol Crayola gets pretty toasty in there  but after i switch i will get one.


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

No, I didn't replace the filters. My bettas freak out if there is any water flow in there tanks. I don't know why, they just do! I bet you tank will look awesome when it's done. Good luck!


----------



## Indyfishy (May 31, 2010)

I have this tank too!!! The filters are nice, but a bit big. I ended up removing them from my tanks because my male HM can't stand even the little current, and my female is a little ninja that likes to find ways into filters X_X. Luckily, bettas don't need filters, so you probably wouldn't need to replace it if you don't want to. Once you take the filter out, the light distributes evenly to both sides.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Personally I found the filter to take up a lot of space and my boy didn't like the filter running. In fact, I'm sure he hated it!

Therefore, I just took it out!  No problems at all... Light overs the whole tank and I don't even miss the filter. You might want to try taking it out completely or replacing it.

Good luck with it!


----------

